# Looking for shipmate.



## SpeedKing (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello, I`m trying to locate an old shipmate of mine from SS Iberia 69-70 His name is Charlie Hemmings and he`s from the Wirral.The last time I saw Charlie was on the SS Arcadia in Durban he was 3rd baker and the Chief Baker was Alec Pake.If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be most grateful .

Rgds
John Millard


----------

